# België/Belgique one pic per post



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The St Donat Chapel, in the municipality of Héron, in the province of Liège.

"De la foudre et de la tempête, Saint Donat préservez-nous."


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

The beguinage of Kortrijk (UNESCO world heritage site)









From : http://www.flickr.com/photos/waechor/509516223/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Torgny in the Gaume region (also called the Belgian 'Provence')


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

The ponds of Elsene at night with the art déco Flagey building in the background :









From : http://www.flickr.com/photos/haveacupoftea/2136446274/


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

^^very nice pic's, especially the last one with the Flagey building, I've always liked that building and the square...good work


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Brussels


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Brussels again


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Brussels in these photos has activity, good photos great. Regards.*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

BELGIAN HUMOUR une fois! 

*Dutch side:*

(male public toilets in Antwerp)










*French side:*
A great example of Bruxellois zwanze! Totally hilarious! :rofl:

(newspaper ad to promote tourism in Belgium, with a deliciously ironic reference to the Belgian political crisis and possible breakup of the country; the French text means: "Discover Belgium before its too late")


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very enterteining jejeje. Regards.*


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

A Belgian Drafthorse in the Pajottenland, a rural area just west/southwest of Brussels.









From : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2973349609/


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Strépy-Thieu boat lift:


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

The North sea wall, Blankenberge:


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Autoroute E411:


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Bouillon:


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Louvain la neuve, New town:


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Gent:


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Bruxelles:


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

The castle of Corroy-le-Château, considered to be one of the best kept castles in northern Europe.


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

J'habite à côté de la Belgique, mais je connais encore peu ce pays. Merci de m'en faire découvrir les merveilles!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

A côté?

Freyr:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Le plat pays ("the flat land"). Picture taken somewhere in northern Wallonia.


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

The town of Damme near Brugge :









From : http://www.flickr.com/photos/beckersbert/2223264589/


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Le plat pays ("the flat land"). Picture taken somewhere in northern Wallonia.


magical:cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool thread!Any pics of Bastogne & Malmedy?


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Federicoft said:


> *Brussels Palace of Justice*
> Main staircase.


The Palace of Justice is an incredible building. I was totally gobsamcked when I visited it last summer.

Nice thread as well


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Malmedy


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Bastogne


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ I have been here before about a couple of years ago. Do you have a picture of the U.S. tank in the middle of town?


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks a lot for those.


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

Night view on the Cathedral tower of Mechelen









From : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1379520234/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Thermo said:


>


Thanks for the photo Thermo, I couldn't remember what country that tank belonged to. :lol:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

I think Russia


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Brussel-Bruxelles-Brussels-Bruselas art work


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

The "Zwin", one of the biggest nature reserves in Flanders:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Treignes


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

this one is cool....



Thermo said:


>


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very refreshing to look at


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
yeah very nice


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

indeed!



qwert_guy said:


> very refreshing to look at


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Highway


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Highway


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

...


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Highway Police


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Art @ Belgian coast


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Durbuy


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Still Durbuy


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Brugge


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

Thermo said:


>



I love that!


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

I love the pictures of the Ardennes. It shows that Belgium is more than just a small flat country as often is thought abroad.

I would say that Belgium is actually pretty diverse for such a small country.


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

The old market in Leuven. It´s also often called "the longest bar in the world" because almost all the houses on the market are bars.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Intercity train


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Around Eupen


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Sûre river


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Hasselt


















:cheers:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Port of Zeebrugge


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Koksijde


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Thermo said:


> Koksijde


nice beach


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Spa (F1 circuit)


----------



## EvanG (Aug 28, 2007)

some industrial archeology, a 19th century boatlift along the canal du centre


----------



## EvanG (Aug 28, 2007)

The coal mine of Winterslag


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Hotton


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Breendonk National Memorial (former German concentration camp)


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Hingene


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Brussels (federal parliament behind the trees)


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Postcard


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Brussels South Charleroi Airport


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Leuven


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Leuven


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Liège


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

De Panne


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Werchter


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Loker (West-Flanders)


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Houffalize


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

I really like the small towns/villages in the Ardennes!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ Me too

Another one:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Waterloo


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

nice pictures! good job thermo!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Thx 


Brussels


----------



## TomTack (Sep 20, 2009)

Waterloo:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Somewhere deep in the Ardennes Belgians are trying to make contact with E.T. 



















(Belgacom Lessive)


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

River Lesse


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ghent


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

More Ghent


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful country!

Going to Werchter someday


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Muy buenas tomas.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Andre_idol said:


> Beautiful country!
> 
> Going to Werchter someday


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_Werchter

Let me know when you do, you can join us! It's 4 days music, fun and beer. In 2010 it's 1-2-3-4 July. People from all over Europe come to this festival.

Last year it was like 34°C every day :nuts:











:banana2:


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

Diest










Diest is a beautiful old town that is famous for its beguinage.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Time for an update!

Gaasbeek


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Freyr









Verviers









Deulin









Hodoumont


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Liège


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Leuven


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW!!! Amazing Liège indeed. I love it. Regards.*


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

The coast


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Highway landscape


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing pics of the beauty of it's gardens and castles, also the beachlife there looks great.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Brussels


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Something special now. These are pictures of last week's Rock Werchter festival taken from the sky:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Brussels


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Damme


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Coast


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ghent


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Bütchenbach


----------



## SuburbanWalker (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice selecting Thermo.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Thx 

Lissewege









E40 highway









Brugge


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Eupen with snow









Brussels (palace of justice)


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Rougemont golf court


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Summer in Brussels


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Hasselt




























Genk (city library)


----------



## A'pen (May 27, 2010)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Tyne Cot Military cemetery


















Menin Gate Memorial in Ieper









Henri Chapelle military cemetery


















Ardennes military cemetery/memorial









Flags of the Allies


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

German military cemetery in Vladslo


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics, thanks for sharing. Regards.*


----------



## Kurt Staley (Oct 10, 2010)

:O amazing the pics from the cementeries


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

Fascinating architecture!!


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Mons, Hainaut Province, Wallonia




























http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

View on the Meuse valley, near Wépion, Namur Province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/869120386/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Thuin, Hainaut Province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/search/?w=all&q=thuin&m=text#page=0


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Jehay, Liege Province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=jehay#page=0


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Namur, Namur Province, Wallonia




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3569027991/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Durbuy, Luxembourg Province, Wallonia


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Soignies, Hainaut Province, Wallonia


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Landscape of the Famenne, a natural region in Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fhuinbe/3314485352/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
beautiful photos....thanks..:cheers:


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Liège, Liège Province, Wallonia




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/4518353544/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Aulne abbey, Hainaut province, Wallonia


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Seneffe, Hainaut province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vdbann/2549480558/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Villers-la-Ville, Brabant Wallon, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/thehappyfive/4927365990/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Xhignesse, Liege province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterkvg/1795069848/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Mons, Hainaut, Wallonia


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Godinne, Namur province, Wallonia


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Superb pictures kay:


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

that picture of Villers-la-Ville is stunning!


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Huy, Liege province, Wallonia


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Mons, Hainaut, Wallonia


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Mont-Godinne, Namur province, Wallonia


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Faulx-les-Tombes, Namur province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5301453222/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Ardennes landscape, Luxembourg province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasperzondervan/4986874385/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Liege, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/4757166405/sizes/l/in/set-72157624235599611/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Boussu-en-Fagne, Namur province, Wallonia


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Orval, Luxembourg province, Wallonia


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Ardennes landscape, Liege province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/guims/548215668/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Namur, Wallonia


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Fourneau Saint Michel, Luxembourg province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5122798311/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

Sougné-Remouchamps



From http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonashansel/


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

raddest ship ever to dock in Antwerp...



From http://www.flickr.com/photos/batram/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Gent, Flanders


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Battle of Waterloo reenactment










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4075/4774281914_50ef9ee827_b.jpg


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Annevoie, Namur province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/karlgercens/5645535501/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Enghien, Hainaut, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/karlgercens/5647261608/sizes/l/in/set-72157626436266923/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Falaën, Namur province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2541498570/sizes/l/in/set-72157603161425123/


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

A nice travelogue thread about Belgium, here, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1392608 by user vinterriket


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Brugge










Photo by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

like this pic....:cheers:


----------



## Clone (May 19, 2010)

Antwerp


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Antwerpen









photo by me


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Karnoit said:


> Annevoie, Namur province, Wallonia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful area!


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Liège











http://www.flickr.com/photos/photos-passion2009/4709196910/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Mons University, Hainaut, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/freelock7/6106138147/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Tohogne, Luxembourg province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/capitphil/494446719/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Arlon, Luxembourg province, Wallonia











http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmassart/3134487585/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Three pictures from Namur province in Wallonia:

*Namur city* itself









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5148444348/sizes/l/in/photostream/


A view from the terrase of *Ronchinne*'s castle









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamiekoldewijn/6076900825/sizes/l/in/photostream/


The little village of *Godinne*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabrice7/370176073/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Karnoit said:


> Tohogne, Luxembourg province, Wallonia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!.....mesmerizing.


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

Hello, 









La Semois - Album - Pictures of Belgium


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Three pictures from the Hainaut province in Wallonia:


The huge cathedral of *Tournai*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/olibac/2268847410/sizes/l/in/photostream/




A castle in *Havré*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6133581471/sizes/l/in/photostream/



The little village of *Sivry*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/devriese/6073148119/sizes/l/in/set-72157594174186462/


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

Sergey_A said:


> Antwerpen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made the same photo 
I liked that building..










https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/R6g0sc7EctJkIzTyFw1g3g?feat=directlink


Karnoit. you have some photos extremely nice from Liège and all Wallonie in general 


Are there Photos of DURBUY here in this thread? I'd like to see


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

yabbes said:


> Are there Photos of DURBUY here in this thread? I'd like to see


There are probably already some pictures from Durbuy in this thread but here are a few more:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/zari1/2809429270/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthoniejan/5328228028/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoetnet/5944513264/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abaesel/2190998608/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jkurittu/4228722678/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sigfus/6126233523/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

^^^^:banana:très jolies!! especially that with the snow it is magnificent. you should send it to the photo contest !!=)


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

yabbes said:


> ^^^^:banana:très jolies!! especially that with the snow it is magnificent. you should send it to the photo contest !!=)




Photo Contest is more for personal pictures while I just found the pictures I posted browsing Flickr.


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

3 Pictures from Province of Liège in Wallonia:

*Liège* city itself









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bear_in_va/4548057212/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Fields in *Hannut*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierrehanquin/5787351070/sizes/l/in/set-72157625602397315/



The little town of *Esneux*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesstringer/2705537183/sizes/l/in/set-72157606624970547/


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Antwerpen


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Three pictures of the province of Brabant Wallon in Wallonia:




The town of *Louvain-la-Neuve* is a planned city, initially build to host the campus of the UCL:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jp2remy/2492591729/sizes/l/in/set-72157604235004097/




The barn of La Ramée abbey in *Jauchelette* is the biggest barn of Belgium and also the biggest roof with slate coverage in Europe:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/plbagger/4998826051/sizes/l/in/photostream/




Around *Genval* lake:












http://www.flickr.com/photos/belmilky/6192848666/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

Huy (Hoei), Wallonia


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Three pictures from the Luxembourg province, in Wallonia. It is the southernmost and biggest province of Belgium but also the less populated.



The little town of *Bouillon*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tim-nikond40x/3494088192/sizes/l/in/photostream/




The *Semois valley* near Dohan










http://www.flickr.com/photos/myri_bonnie/2998111565/sizes/l/in/photostream/




The Pont d'Oye castle in *Habay*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tim-nikond40x/3601241794/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I should really visit the Ardennes during autumn. The Semois picture is magnificent!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great work, everyone! :cheers: (But especially Karnoit!)


----------



## GZT (May 17, 2010)

Wapper said:


> I should really visit the Ardennes during autumn. The Semois picture is magnificent!


Yes yes yes. I went to Namur this weekend, just stunning!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Karnoit said:


> Three pictures of the province of Brabant Wallon in Wallonia:
> 
> Around *Genval* lake:
> 
> ...



Lovely....


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Some few other pictures of autumn in Belgium:



*Bourgoumont* in Liège province, Wallonia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierrehanquin/6288623523/sizes/l/in/set-72157627982509812/



The village of *Celles* in Namur province, Wallonia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/koinsky/2999781123/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Meuse valley* around Wépion, Namur province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/drubenstein/6292417466/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Karnoit said:


> Fields in *Hannut*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simply breathtaking.. :applause:


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Dave*, Namur province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcgbx/6306653325/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Waimes*, Liège province, Wallonia










http://timnikondfortyx.tumblr.com/search/belgium/page/2


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Grand'Place in *Mons*, Hainaut, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6185283186/sizes/l/in/set-72157627756932230/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Landscape in *Montleblan*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/avanderbroek/6181467986/sizes/l/in/set-72157627624486307/


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Montleban, I'm there right now :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Lovely shot....:cheers:


----------



## droplul (Apr 30, 2009)

Karnoit said:


> Three pictures from the Luxembourg province, in Wallonia. It is the southernmost and biggest province of Belgium but also the less populated.
> 
> The *Semois valley* near Dohan
> 
> ...



I spent many childhood holidays in that area. Fucking loved that river.


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Mons*, Hainaut, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/phhoog/5130851145/sizes/l/in/set-72157624061982823/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Logbiermé*, Liège province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpbeeckman/6404873449/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Namur*, Wallonia











http://www.flickr.com/photos/jp2remy/5837175372/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Liège*, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/katania/6466936141/sizes/l/in/set-72157628307587857/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katania/6466937803/sizes/l/in/set-72157628307587857/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/katania/6466940167/sizes/l/in/set-72157628307587857/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/katania/6466903703/sizes/l/in/set-72157628307587857/


----------



## Manneken3000 (Nov 23, 2011)

those are nice, thanks Karnoit


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

^^

You're welcome 



*Ardenne*'s landscape:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdgphotographe/6295875212/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Castle in *Lavaux-Sainte-Anne*, Namur province, Wallonia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/diueine/6423756721/sizes/l/in/set-72157628156442499/



*Tournai*, Hainaut, Wallonia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jptaverne/5765410204/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

_Église Sainte-Marie, Schaerbeek - 18.12.11_

More pictures of this album...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Marvelous pics from Belgique....:cheers:


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Some architectural diversity in *Liège*, Wallonia:












http://www.flickr.com/photos/tessamouha/6485831131/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/coasterman/6500414543/sizes/l/in/set-72157628390576589/


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Unfortunately the killing happened two feet from there :sad2:


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Around *La Roche*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/toosatthesea/3373669720/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toosatthesea/3357108254/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Dinant*, Namur Province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvg/139845494/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Vlessart*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/seb125/6338341212/sizes/l/in/set-72157628113437110/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Beloeil*, Hainaut, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcus230370/6351555478/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Eau d'Heure Lake*, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathalie_dupont/5577184074/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Kruibeke



























(pics: bartgosselin.com)


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Zeebrugge (Naval base)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eekeleu/5919445942/sizes/l/in/set-72157628105425664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eekeleu/5918889329/sizes/l/in/set-72157628105425664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eekeleu/5919452196/sizes/l/in/set-72157628105425664/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Castle in *Plombières*, Liège province, Wallonia









http://fr.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Belgium/Wallonia/Liege/Sippenaeken/photo1284369.htm




Daves Rocks in *Wépion*, Namur province, Wallonia










http://fr.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Belgium/Wallonia/Namur/Wepion/photo1285344.htm


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

La Heid des Pouhons Castle, *Spa*, Liège province, Wallonia










http://fr.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Belgium/Wallonia/Liege/Spa/photo991800.htm


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Brussels (dinner in the sky)


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Aulne's abbey ruins, around *Gozée*, Hainaut, Wallonia, destroyed during french revolutionary wars.










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Belgium/Wallonia/Hainaut/Gozee/photo911446.htm


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Alonside the Semois river in *La Roche-en-Ardenne*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia:










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Belgium/Wallonia/Luxembourg/La_Roche-en-Ardenne/photo1347484.htm


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Couvin*, Namur

Couvin par jim_skreech, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Jehay*, province of Liège


Chateau de Jehay - 001 par Astrid~73, sur Flickr


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Brussels*










http://www.arunasworld.com/brussels-city/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

charpentier said:


> *Couvin*, Hainaut
> 
> 
> Couvin par jim_skreech, sur Flickr



Nice pix! Although Couvin is in Namur province, not Hainaut


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Edited !  Thank you for pointing out.
I'd thought about the nearby city of Chimay which is in the province of Hainaut, hence the confusion. Both cities have beautiful buildings made of stone. Actually, they are in the same natural region called Thiérache or Fagne.

By the way, this is *Chimay*:


Chimay (town) par ~Tone, sur Flickr


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Atomium* in Brussels
(102 metres/ 335 ft tall; built in 1958)


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Tournai*, Hainaut, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/erke86joc/6266759171/sizes/l/in/set-72157627719520177/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Liège*, Wallonia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liegecity/5461555916/sizes/l/in/set-72157625968982579/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6790315233/sizes/l/in/set-72157629101530835/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/liegecity/5461498456/sizes/l/in/set-72157625968982579/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Ophain-Bois-Seigneur-Isaac*, Walloon Brabant, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/khatgs/6241120735/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Stronghold of *Namur*, Wallonia. The city and its citadel have been besieged many times by various armies.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/photophilde/6778009240/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/scorpio_woman/6789652684/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

*Verviers *((near) the city center)











Picture taken by me.


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Gozée*, Hainaut, Wallonia











http://www.flickr.com/photos/benplissken/5195796998/sizes/l/in/set-72157625419563186/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Anthisnes*, Liège province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6735170503/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Liège-Guillemins* station, Wallonia











http://www.flickr.com/photos/beckersbert/6345122769/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Durbuy*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambigirl/6306984372/sizes/l/in/set-72157628038079852/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Liège*, Wallonia











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7006455805/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Aywaille*, Liège province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfdeliege/6684816571/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Enghien*, Hainaut, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pfranche/6648493241/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Tellin*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaumontel/6933449238/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Charleroi*, Hainaut, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/winesam/6888895241/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/winesam/6888897535/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/bompadre/6661926189/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Liège*, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiusbinoche/6978255572/sizes/l/in/photostream/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiusbinoche/6955571256/sizes/l/in/set-72157629805614925/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiusbinoche/7112476791/sizes/l/in/set-72157629805614925/


----------



## JMruitenberg (Oct 7, 2011)

When I see all this pictures I start to like Belgium alot, when I am in Belgium all the old city centers are all verry clean and beautiful.

But when you go outside the city centers ther are a lot dirty hopeless neighborhoods what I don't understand because all the city centers look really great!! + They need to repair the highways, cause it's crab... sorry that I say it so hard but if you drive out of Holland you immediately notice that you are in Belgium because you directly can feal the car bumping.

But all the pics look great and I go sure again to Belgium!!


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

JMruitenberg said:


> They need to repair the highways, cause it's crab...


Hm, yes, highway crab <<>>>>



Karate Krab by Amaury Henderick, on Flickr​

But yes, you're right, they're crap


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice rustic shots...kay:


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

How pretty Liège would have been if they had made the right urban choices in the 70's...


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

^^

Yeah. The destruction of the Saint-Lambert cathedral was also a gigantic mistake hno:


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Namur*, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanfrito/7146274919/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

3 pictures around *Aywaille* in Liège province, Wallonia










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7076/7086579929_6cf7786a9a_b.jpg











http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7041/6955503540_470734e3be_b.jpg










http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiusbinoche/7105889065/sizes/l/in/set-72157629436117970/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Mons*, Hainaut, Wallonia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/btempel/6930780746/sizes/l/in/photostream/












http://www.flickr.com/photos/btempel/7076866485/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

JMruitenberg said:


> But when you go outside the city centers ther are a lot dirty hopeless neighborhoods what I don't understand because all the city centers look really great!!


Try going off the main roads..... Generally speaking, along the roads is where the old & unattractive stuff is, but pick almost any side-street and you'll often run into really nice & modern residential neighbourhoods & sometimes even some pretty nature. Anyone who knows Belgium is aware of that. Same with our roads, backroads are often pretty decent.

But I fail to see how that is so different from the Netherlands. I'm in Geleen (Dutch Limburg) pretty much every week and it looks just as crappy, except for the much blander architecture and smaller houses you guys have


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Hidden Old *Liège*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiusbinoche/7188001054/sizes/c/in/set-72157629805614925/












http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiusbinoche/7181178962/sizes/c/in/set-72157629805614925/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Some more of beautiful Wallonia 

Stoumont (Liège province)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sector_271/5653314786/sizes/l/in/set-72157626573365138/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sector_271/5652744329/sizes/l/in/set-72157626573365138/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sector_271/5652739861/sizes/l/in/set-72157626573365138/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sector_271/5653307574/sizes/l/in/set-72157626573365138/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Coo (Liège province)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/retje/6306341028/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5707539799/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5708109296/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Amazing pics :cheers:


If we can get rid of Walbania (corrupt post-industrial parts of Wallonia) and promote Walifornia (economically progressive parts of Wallonia) and Walabama (countryside Wallonia), things can only get better.


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

_Musée du Tram, Bruxelles_ - Album


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning photos...kay:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Henri Chapelle military cemetery









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krs_bells/7288289782/sizes/l/in/set-72157629937576138/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/us_ambassador_gutman/7301424144/sizes/l/in/set-72157629967151574/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/us_ambassador_gutman/7301419114/sizes/l/in/set-72157629967151574/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krs_bells/7288275212/sizes/l/in/set-72157629937576138/


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

village of *Vierves* and the *Viroin Valleys Nature Park*, Namur province, Wallonia









_2012-05-28_AC_PN-Viroinval_15_DSC00517 by jpbeeckman_









_2012-05-28_AC_PN-Viroinval_19_DSC00523 by jpbeeckman_









_2012-05-28_AC_PN-Viroinval_27_DSC00532 by jpbeeckman_









_2012-05-28_AC_PN-Viroinval_53_DSC00557 by jpbeeckman_









_2012-05-28_AC_PN-Viroinval_30_DSC00535 by jpbeeckman_


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Dinant


Desde el cielo by Concha MG, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Brunehaut*, Hainaut, Wallonia








_Brunehaut, Belgium (2009-03-15) _ Nikon D40x by tim-nikond40x
_

*Liège*, Wallonia










_Vue sur Liège depuis Les Coteaux de la Citadelle by michael_speedracer_


*Countryside in southern Belgium*








_"la petite maison dans la prairie" (Wallonie) by thomascookbelgium_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Mons*, Hainaut, Wallonia









_Mons - Belgique by vaxjo_



*La Roche-en-Ardenne*, luxembourg province, Wallonia









_Château de La Roche en Ardenne - Belgique by vaxjo_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Spa-Francorchamps*, Liège province, Wallonia
_








Turn 9 all the way to the Double Gauche by dawvon
_




Street scenes in *Namur*, Wallonia








_Dans les rues piétonnes de Namur by jp2remy_









_Dans les rues piétonnes de Namur by jp2remy_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Binche*, Hainaut, Wallonia









_Collégiale Saint-Ursmer - Binche by jimich_



*Aywaille*, Liège province, Wallonia









Untitled by stijnlovesflickr


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

Mechelen/Malines, Antwerpen province










Doornik/Tournai, Hainaut province


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

zazo said:


> La grand place- Brussel/Bruxelles, the capital city of the European Union


Absolutely stunning


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Escaut Plains Nature Park, Péruwelz*, Hainaut, Wallonia










http://www.plainesdelescaut.be/offres-attractions-pivot/lescale-forestiere-et-le-promenoir-des-cimes


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

What is it?


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

^^

*Le promenoire des cimes* (*treetops walk*). It's a pedestrian bridge allowing a stroll on the top of the forest.


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

^^wow, very nice...I didn't even knew that, good idea for a trip.


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok I will go there.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

It's sooo short.. bummer..


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Limbourg*, Liège province, Wallonia









_Untitled by michiel thomas_










_http://www.flickr.com/photos/clausmoser/1452850682/in/photostream/
by claus moser_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Walcourt*, Namur province, Wallonia








_Basilique de Walcourt by chpouky_



*Eau d'Heure Lakes*, Wallonia








untitled by ardenneallaccess


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Liège*, Wallonia








_rue pierreuse by marcgbx
_


*Dinant*, Namur province, Wallonia








_untitled by ardenneallaccess_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Marchiennes*, Hainaut, Wallonia
_








untitled by simonbak_


*Dinant*, Namur province, Wallonia








_untitled by ardenneallaccess_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Liège*,Wallonia








_Liège à l'heure bleue by palateth_

*Around Saint-Hubert*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia








_untitled by ardenneallaccess_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Saint-Hubert*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia








_untitled by ArdenneAllAccess_]


*Anhée*, Namur province, Wallonia








_untitled by ArdenneAllAccess_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Liège*, Wallonia









Rue Moray et l'église Saint-Andréby claudelina



*Ellezelles*, Hainaut, Wallonia









_Ellezelles by sail76_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Montquintin*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia








_untitled by ardenneallacces_



*Tournai*, Hainaut, Wallonia








_Tournai#8 by danvartanian_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Mons*, Hainaut, Wallonia









_Cemetery outside Sainte-Waudru Church, Mons, Belgium by yokocantspell_



*Mirwart*, Namur province, Wallonia








_untitled by ardenneallaccess_


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely images...


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Assenois*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia









_Tree Lavaux by elisabeth85_



A little square in *Namur*, Wallonia









_Place du chanoine descamps by brigittechauson_




*Olloy*, Namur province, Wallonia









_Olloy van verre by .ton.Bouton_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Charleroi*, Hainaut, Wallonia









_Gare SNCB/SNCB railway station by pisani.l_



*Nadrin*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia








_hammock, solar cells and balloon by malinowy_









_cat and horses by malinowy_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Marche-en-Famenne*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia








_
ourthe. by groucho
_


*Mons*, Hainaut, Wallonia









_Hôtel de ville de Mons- Belgique by vaxjo_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

View from Miranda Castle in *Houyet*, Nmur province, Wallonia










_Chateau de Noisy by carbone14_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Stavelot*, Liège province, Wallonia









_
Abbaye de Stavelotby dawvon_














_untitled by vandekaa_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Namur*, Wallonia










_Namur by LPG_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Dinant*, Namur province, Wallonia










_Relaxing weekend by Pilar azana_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Mons*, Hainaut, Wallonia










promenade à vélo by petite chocolat[/I]











_promenade à vélo by petite chocolat_














_Mons2010 by phil the quark_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Laforêt*, Namur province, Wallonia










_Lafôret, Belgium by http://www.flickr.com/photos/tim-nikond40x/_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Écaussines*, Hainaut, Wallonia









_
Chateau de la Follie by eparanoia_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Enghien*, Hainaut, Wallonia



















_Parc Enghien by gducatteeuw_


----------



## A'pen (May 27, 2010)

Great pictures Karnoit


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

^^

Thanks 


*Flostoy*, Namur province, Wallonia

_









château de Flostoy 











Paysage4

by MAISON DU TOURISME CONDROZ-FAMENNE_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Liège*, Wallonia










_Tortue Ninja #1 / Ninja turtle #1 by palateth_


_








Liege, Belgium by Die Kei_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Pont de Scay*, Liege province, Wallonia










_L'Ourthe au Pont de Scay by ditcha_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Angleur*, Liege province, Wallonia


















_
Château Nagelmackers à Angleur-Liege by claudelina_


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Ixelles*, Bruxelles-Capitale


Ixelles - Bruxelles (Belgium) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

"my" hometown Ghent


gent by zoetnet, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

lightfestival in Ghent


Lichtfestival Gent 2011 by Koinsky, on Flickr


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Kaprijke*

From Wiki. Kaprijke is a municipality located in the Belgian province of East Flanders.










Retro, about 1923


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Eeklo*

From Wiki.
Eeklo is a Belgian municipality in the Flemish province of East Flanders.

In the photo notary office


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Eeklo - Castle Heldenpark*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And the last photo is from Wikipedia too? Please dont forget to put the credits on those photos...


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Zomergem*

Town hall. Architect Valentin Vaerwyck, built in 1923.


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ And the last photo is from Wikipedia too? Please dont forget to put the credits on those photos...


Sorry. I will next time point, I rarely publish photos.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Monument mayor Charles Byulsu in Brussels.


DSCN6657 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Bomal*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia









_Vue du Calvaire et de la Roche aux Corneilles à Bomal by ditchfla_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Colfontaine*, Hainaut, Wallonia

_








untitled


by jpbeeckman_


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ The landscape I'm used to and live in 

Near *Borgloon*:









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/29/42958780_65d7591189_o.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

And my hometown, The regional center:* Sint-truiden*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3234/3104437075_b03d11fd4c_b.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Sint-truiden*


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Lovendegem, municipality of the East Flanders*

Townhall










Image from Wikipedia


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Lovendegem Castle*










Image from Wikipedia


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Durbuy*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia










_Once upon a time ... by Aslambek_


----------



## economia (May 19, 2011)

STUNNING


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, almost like a fairy tale.....thanks for the effort. :cheers:


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Brussel - in a street near Sint-Michiels-en-Goedelekathedraal.*









taken by me


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Namur*, Wallonia










_Namen by patrick van gelder_


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Karnoit said:


> *Namur*, Wallonia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^Beautiful town.:cheers:


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Thuin*, Hainaut, Wallonia
_









Hangign gardens in Thuin by Ingrid Dendievel










Thuin Posty Bury by Ingrid Dendievel










Thuin Posty Bury by Ingrid Dendievel










Thuin by Ingrid Dendievel_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Attre*, Hainaut, Wallonia

_








untitled by matteo lampaert









Château d'Attre by jean-paul remy_


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

forgotten country.....Belgium

Belgium From Above by ACMPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

The bayard rock, Dinant


[The Bayard Rock, Dinant, Belgium] (LOC) by The Library of Congress, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Dinant


Dinant, Belgium by Jattitude, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Hasselt*, Limburg, Flanders


Hasselt by Van Gelder Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Hasselt Court of Justice, Hasselt*, Limburg, Flanders


Hasselt , gerechtsgebouw by Van Gelder Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sint-Truiden*, Limburg, Flanders


Sint-Truiden by sigfus.sigmundsson, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sint-Truiden*, Limburg, Flanders


Sint-Truiden by sigfus.sigmundsson, on Flickr


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Landegem, East Flanders*

Church Sint-Blasius- en Sint-Margrietkerk

Today










From - Wikimedia

And "yesterday"










From - www.delcampe.net


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Hansbeke, East Flanders - Castle*

Today










From - Wikimedia

Yesterday










From - www.delcampe.net


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Thuin*, Hainaut, Wallonia









_
Thuin (BE) by cédric mayence_


----------



## luc1102 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ypres Salient by luc1102, on Flickr


----------



## luc1102 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ypres Salient by luc1102, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Karnoit said:


> *Namur*, Wallonia
> 
> ][/I]


beautiful!


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Juzaine*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia

_








Sculpture près de Juzaine
 by ditchfla










Vue sur Juzaine by ditchfla_


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Rochehaut*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia









_rochehaut084 by slock-blyweert_











_la chapelle Rochehaut by marion remy_


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Gent*

Korenlei en Leie by Snoek2009, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Dinant*, Namur province, Wallonia


Dinant, City on the river Meuse par Henri H48, sur Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Rendeux*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia


Saint Thibaut hermitage HDR par NicVW, sur Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Belfry of Bruges*










photo by me


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Liège*, Wallonia


Liège: City @ Night par Falcdragon, sur Flickr


Liège: View from the Terraces par Falcdragon, sur Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Mons*, Hainaut, Wallonia

Mons - View on the tower par eosfoto, sur Flickr


Mons -Rue des Dominicaines par eosfoto, sur Flickr



Mons - View near the cathedral par eosfoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The beauty


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Liege - gare de guillemins


Liege Railway Station by ros v, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Namur*, Namur province, Wallonia


La Citadelle Namur par Olivier Carton, sur Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Herbeumont*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia



Week-end Paysage - Herbeumont par jpbeeckman, sur Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Place Saint-Lambert, Liège*


place st Lambert par Léonard Jean-Marc, sur Flickr



square Notger et place st Lambert par Léonard Jean-Marc, sur Flickr



place st Lambert par Léonard Jean-Marc, sur Flickr



place st Lambert par Léonard Jean-Marc, sur Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Dinant*, Namur province, Wallonia. 

Birthplace of Adolphe Sax, inventor of the saxophone. Every country of the EU has a saxophone crafted by one of its national artist on the main bridge of the city:


Saxophones in Dinant par oriolsalvador, sur Flickr


Saxophones in Dinant par oriolsalvador, sur Flickr



Dinant par oriolsalvador, sur Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Galerie Royales Saint-Hubert* (2012),* Brussel.*









Picture taken by me


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Ourthe river*, Liège province, Wallonia


Sans titre de par yellow_mountains, sur Flickr



Just outside *Liège*, Wallonia


University Forest - Sart Tilman par Falcdragon, sur Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Jehay*, Liège province, Wallonia


château de Jehai province de Liège par Léonard Jean-Marc, sur Flickr


château de Jehai province de Liège par Léonard Jean-Marc, sur Flickr


château de Jehai province de Liège par Léonard Jean-Marc, sur Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Antwerp*, Flanders | _Gelukkig Kerstfeest _to all!


Christmas atmosphere by visitflanders, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*La Roche*, Luxembourg province, Wallonia


Château de La Roche en Ardenne - Belgique par Vaxjo, sur Flickr



La Roche en Ardenne - Belgique par Vaxjo, sur Flickr



Château de La Roche en Ardenne - Belgique par Vaxjo, sur Flickr


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Brussels.


Une Nuit à Bruxelles by Noutyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Haltinne*, Namur province, Wallonia


Sans titre de par Richard9191, sur Flickr


----------



## NoveProspekt (Aug 22, 2012)

No pics, just 2 videos of Spa-Francorchamps, a living legend among racing circuits:


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Thuin*, Hainaut, Wallonia


Thuin (BE) par Cédric Mayence Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Old & older in *Namur*, Wallonia


IMG_3425.jpg by D. Curtis, on Flickr



IMG_3426.jpg by D. Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Dinant*, Namur province, Wallonia


IMG_3412.jpg by D. Curtis, on Flickr


IMG_3414.jpg by D. Curtis, on Flickr


IMG_3416.jpg by D. Curtis, on Flickr


IMG_3417.jpg by D. Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Limbourg*, Liège province, Wallonia


Limbourg - Sur les Remparts by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


Limbourg - Place Saint-Georges by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


Limbourg by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Tournai*, Hainaut, Wallonia

Église des Rédemptoristes à Tournai (1) by lolowattrelos 00, on Flickr

pont des Trous à Tournai by lolowattrelos 00, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Liège*, Wallonia

wall-16102014-Tourdesfinances-2 by Xhauflaire, on Flickr

L'oeil de la gare - The eye of the station by PLDR22, on Flickr

Star Trails in Belgium by Chris Luckhardt, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Theux*, Wallonia

Theux - Château Franchimont by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr

Theux - Eau Rouge by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr

Theux - L'église Saints-Hermès-et-Alexandre by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr

Theux - Hôtel de Ville by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Liège*, Wallonia


IMG_0639 by debzurbex, on Flickr



Liège - Tour des vieux Joncs by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Achouffe*, Wallonia


Reflections of Achouffe, Les Ardennes, Belgium by andrewhardyphotos, on Flickr


Les Ardennes, Wilbrin, Walking on Trail +C from Achouffe to Wilbrin to Petite Mormont and back to Achouffe by andrewhardyphotos, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

MAS (Museum aan de Stroom), Antwerp.


MAS Antwerp by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Soignies*, Hainaut, Wallonia


Soignies - Place Verte by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Bruges

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Bruges (Brugge) in the evening by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Saint Paul's cathedral : the cloister
Liège --- Cathédrale Saint-Paul : le cloître by R. Van Wallendael, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

School Chapel
School Chapel by www.forgottenheritage.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mont des Arts by davidaimar10, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brussels North Station 
Brussels North Station - Burning Sky by Philippe Clabots, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Leuchtender Triumphbogen
Leuchtender Triumphbogen by BoneJina, on Flickr


----------



## pdisparu (May 13, 2011)

Fog, Colfontaine, Hainaut, Wallonia, Belgium by Samere Fahim Photography, on Flickr


----------



## pdisparu (May 13, 2011)

Colfontaine, Hainaut, Wallonia, Belgium by Samere Fahim Photography, on Flickr


----------



## pdisparu (May 13, 2011)

Colfontaine, Hainaut, Wallonia, Belgium by Samere Fahim Photography, on Flickr


----------



## pdisparu (May 13, 2011)

Colfontaine, Hainaut, Wallonia, Belgium by Samere Fahim Photography, on Flickr


----------



## pdisparu (May 13, 2011)

Colfontaine, Hainaut, Wallonia, Belgium by Samere Fahim Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Bouillon*, Wallonia

2014-11-10 Belgique - Bouillon - Quai de la Maladrerie - La Semoy by P.K. - Paris, on Flickr

2014-11-10 Belgique - Bouillon -Place Saint-Arnould by P.K. - Paris, on Flickr

view from the top of Bouillon Castle by Ameria, on Flickr

view from the top of Bouillon Castle by Ameria, on Flickr

view from the top of Bouillon Castle by Ameria, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Zétrud-Lumay*, Walloon Brabant, Wallonia



Zétrud-Lumay - Chapelle Notre-Dame de Bon-Secours by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Clermont-sur-Berwinne*, Liège province, Wallonia


Hausreihe Wallonie by anversa1154, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sint-Romboutskathedraal, Mechelen*


Sint-Romboutskathedraal, Mechelen, Belgium by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## pdisparu (May 13, 2011)

The Belfry of Mons, Wallonia, Belgium by Samere Fahim Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tournai, Hainaut*


Place de Tournai by lolowattrelos 00, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Liège*


Liège - Vieux ville by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Patershol, Ghent, Oost-Vlaanderen, Belgium*



Korenmarkt - Gent by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Patershol, Ghent, Oost-Vlaanderen, Belgium*



Blue Hour in Gent by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Atomium, Brussels*



Atomium - Brussels - Belgium by ~ Floydian ~ , on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mechelen, Antwerp, Belgium*


Mechelen Belgium -1- by Jan 1147, on Flickr



​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mechelen, Antwerp, Belgium*





Mechelen Belgium -11- by Jan 1147, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Flowercarpet in Brussels*



Flowercarpet in Brussels, Belgium by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Belfont Hallen, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen*



Hey girl, I got you. Bruges, Belgium August 2014 by Smo_Q sad, busy and weary, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Antwerp, Antwerp, Belgium*



Antwerp on the river Schelde (Scheldt), Belgium by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Antwerp, Antwerp, Belgium*



The skyline of Antwerp, Belgium by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr




​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lissewege, West Flanders*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veurne, West Flanders*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

:cheers:


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

A nightshot over liege


IMG_48166_DxO10_A by LeCoinPhoto, on Flickr

Dont know exactly which building this is 


IMG_47770_DxO10_A by LeCoinPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

A tran passing by .... Liege


B - NMBS - 2.1. 6324 - 1999-04-25 - Ile-de-Monsin - Negv. 566 by BB.12069, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Again Liege


_DSC0102 by ricardoalmiana, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

A nightshot from charleroi



BROSSEL 8260: Tram Twilight by meijkie, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château du Faing, Chiny*


Château du Faing by ombreelumiere, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Ath*, Hainaut, Wallonia



Ath-Cité des Géants-004 by VisitWapi, on Flickr


Ath-Cité des Géants-011 by VisitWapi, on Flickr


Ath-Cité des Géants-031 by VisitWapi, on Flickr


Ath-Cité des Géants-030 by VisitWapi, on Flickr


Ath-Cité des Géants-005 by VisitWapi, on Flickr


Ath-Cité des Géants-018 by VisitWapi, on Flickr


Ath-Cité des Géants-012 by VisitWapi, on Flickr


Ath-Cité des Géants-019 by VisitWapi, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Littles streets in *Namur*, Wallonia


Ateliers de la Grande Poste, 15 et 16.01.2015 by PROJETS EN STOCK, on Flickr


Ateliers de la Grande Poste, 15 et 16.01.2015 by PROJETS EN STOCK, on Flickr


Ateliers de la Grande Poste, 15 et 16.01.2015 by PROJETS EN STOCK, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Cathedral in *Tournai*, Hainaut, Wallonia


Tournai_Cathedrale Notre-Dame-010 by VisitWapi, on Flickr


Tournai_Cathedrale Notre-Dame-028 by VisitWapi, on Flickr


Tournai_Cathedrale Notre-Dame-020 by VisitWapi, on Flickr


Tournai_Cathedrale Notre-Dame-004 by VisitWapi, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Spa*, Liège province, Wallonia


Untitled by Léonard Jean-Marc, on Flickr


Untitled by Léonard Jean-Marc, on Flickr


Untitled by Léonard Jean-Marc, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Mons 2015* European Capital of Culture, opening party


Electro Night_2401© Andy Craps by mons_2015, on Flickr


Electro Night_2401© Andy Craps by mons_2015, on Flickr


Electro Night_2401© Dany Hanneuse by mons_2015, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Viroinval*, Namur province, Wallonia


Viroinval, Wallonië by Daniël Schuiling, on Flickr


Viroinval, Wallonië by Daniël Schuiling, on Flickr


Viroinval, Wallonië by Daniël Schuiling, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Liège*


DSC00738 by Falcdragon, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Enghien*, Hainaut, Wallonia


Parc d'Enghien-075 by VisitWapi, on Flickr

Parc d'Enghien-060 by VisitWapi, on Flickr


Parc d'Enghien-079 by VisitWapi, on Flickr


Parc d'Enghien-042 by VisitWapi, on Flickr


----------



## pdisparu (May 13, 2011)

The Belfry of Mons, Wallonia, Belgium by Samere Fahim Photography, on Flickr


----------



## pdisparu (May 13, 2011)

End of the tunnel by Samere Fahim Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Bomal*, Wallonia


Bomal by thierryness66, on Flickr

*Wideumont*, Wallonia


La Ferme de Planchipont (Wideumont-Station) (2015-02-07 -14) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

La roche en andenne


La Roche en Ardenne by marcelo.masri, on Flickr

Vianden


Vianden by marcelo.masri, on Flickr


----------



## pdisparu (May 13, 2011)

Cronque Street, Mons by Samere Fahim Photography, on Flickr


----------



## pdisparu (May 13, 2011)

Cour Du Noir Lévrier, Mons by Samere Fahim Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Spa*, Liège province, Wallonia









Rue Delhasse, Spa by Claude Lina, on Flickr









Office de Tourisme, Spa by Claude Lina, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Feluy*, Hainaut, Wallonia

FELUY by Eric vv, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Grand-Leez*, Namur, Wallonia


Grand Leez - Le moulin Defrenne by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

*Chastre*, Walloon Brabant, Wallonia


Chastre - La ferme Rose by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


Chastre - Cimetière, église Notre-Dame Alerne by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Dinant, a house alongside the meuse/maas river










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Belgium/Wallonia/Namur/Dinant/photo1338009.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

View to grand place Tournai










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Belgium/Wallonia/Hainaut/Tournai/photo1339817.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

A nice shot from vise, liege










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Belgium/Wallonia/Liege/Vise/photo1328048.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Spontin, namur










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Belgium/Wallonia/Namur/Spontin/photo1306390.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Crupet, namur










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Belgium/Wallonia/Namur/Crupet/photo1305328.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

A great chateau in luxembourg










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Belgium/Wallonia/Luxembourg/luxembourg/photo1298625.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Anseremme, namur










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Belgium/Wallonia/Namur/Anseremme/photo1266878.htm


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Chateau d'esneux










Taken from http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Belgium/Wallonia/Liege/Esneux/photo1229271.htm


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Magical *Gent, Flanders*!









Ghent. by Rudi1976, en Flickr


:drool:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges, West Flanders*




























By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Damme, West Flanders*



















By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges, West Flanders*




























By me


----------



## pdisparu (May 13, 2011)

Mons by night by Samere Fahim, sur Flickr


----------



## pdisparu (May 13, 2011)

The Belfry by Samere Fahim, sur Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

Dodengang - Diksmuide
Picture by me.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Sint-Niklaaskerk, City Hall and Alphonse Jacques statue at the market square (Grote Markt) of Diksmuide, West Flanders, Belgium.*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Diksmuide_Stadhuis_R01_cropped.jpg


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Mons, Hainaut province*


Mons by Night by Xavier Snyders, sur Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Brussels
DSC_0183 by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## 036Almere (Apr 15, 2012)

*Ghent*


Cityscape, Ghent / Gent / Gand by Christian van Elven, on Flickr


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Brugge/Bruges*


----------



## NovaProspekt (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't want to ruin the thread by posting videos but these drone videos of Belgian castles in the beautiful Ardennes are worth having a look at:

14th century Castle Reinhardstein in Liège province





10th century Castle Bouillon in Belgian Luxembourg province -- once owned by Godfrey of Bouillon, first ruler of the Christian Crusader Kingdom of Jerusalem.





13th century Castle Vêves in Namur province





The abandoned 19th century Castle Miranda in Namur province


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Ghent/Gent/Gand* (a rainbow in Ghent)


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Brugge/Bruges*


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Ghent/Gent/Gand*










*Like it? Visit Kate Zieba Photography*


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Ghent*
Flemish Gem by Ed Courtney, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Brussels Stock Exchange*
Bourse de Bruxelles / The Stock Exchange (1868), Brussels by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Brugge*
Brugge cityscape by Adrià Páez Forteza, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Ghent*
Ghent view from Belfort by Adrià Páez Forteza, on Flickr


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

NovaProspekt said:


> The abandoned 19th century Castle Miranda in Namur province


This castle has been destroyed last month hno:


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*La Grand-Place, Brussels*
La Grand-Place, Brussels by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Ghent*
Sint-Michielskerk / St Michael’s Church, Gent / Ghent /Gand, Belgium by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Brugge*
Jan van Eykeplein, Brugge by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Brugge*
Brugge - Bruges by Zippo Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Brugge*
Stormy clouds above Brugge by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Brugge*
Belfort by CROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Belgium by .GABRIELLE., on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Florenville-02 by Paul DesRosiers, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

P1200258 by Brecht Vergult, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Antwerp*


Blue Diamond by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


----------



## KDFW (Aug 27, 2012)

*Bruges*









Bruges. by Capricorn45rbjd, on Flickr.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Grand Place
IMG_2827 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

Moving pics over here


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

*Ghent*


ADH Studentenbuurt 2016-11-23 012.jpg by Amaury Henderick, on Flickr​


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Atomium, Bruxelles 
IMG_2703 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Cathedral of St. Michael and St. Gudula
IMG_2692 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

^^ The cathedral in Brussels is not called "Notre-Dame" but "Cathedral of St. Michael and St. Gudula". St. Michael, the dragon slayer, is the figure on the flag on top of the cathedral tower in that picture.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

IMG_2633 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## NovaProspekt (Feb 7, 2014)

The Semois Valley


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

I love lowlands countries, they are fascinating me, you have to really look carefully to find the appeal you more likely find more easily in mountainous countries, but when you find it it's worth it.


----------



## NovaProspekt (Feb 7, 2014)

Esneux


----------



## NovaProspekt (Feb 7, 2014)

Durbuy


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Brugge:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

another one:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

More from Brugge (Brughes) :


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Bruges:*
Bruges, Belgium by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Tranquil scene in Bruges:

A tranquil scene in Bruges, Belgium by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## NovaProspekt (Feb 7, 2014)

Walking tour through the center of Antwerp around Christmas.


----------

